# Solved: Wireless Network Not Showing Up (when WEP)?



## rxsid (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi All,

I was running D-link DI-624 wireless router. My desktop was connected to the net no problem (For years) using a D-Link AirPlus Extreme G DWL-G520 Adapter. My work laptop was able to connect as well. I had WEP enabled.

Now, I've upgraded to the Dlink DI-634M so that my kids computers upstairs and at the other end of the house could get a better signal (supposedly).

Anyway, w/o WEP enabled, my laptop and desktop can connect no problem. However, even though my desktop can connect, if I try to view available networks...nothing shows up. The advanced button is not even enabled. The only option is the cancel button.

When I enable the WEP, I can find my network in the available networks and connect to it no problem with my laptop. However, my desktop now will not connect. And, again there is no available networks to find even though I'm broadcasting my networks name. The advanced button isn't enabled either so I can't even type in the network name.

Why would I not be able to see or do anything at all except cancel, when I look at the 'available networks' on my desktop which is running win xp pro sp1???

Thanks!

P.S. The "Wireless Networks" tab is completely missing from my desktop 'Wireless Network Connection Properties' window when I right click on the wireless tray icon. I was there with the previous router...but not this one?!?!?! And as mentioned, if WEP is not enabled...I can connect with the desktop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's move you over to networking...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

XP Service Pack 2 has so many wireless networking fixes and improvements that I think a Windows update would be a good first step.

Another step is to look for an updated driver (and maybe utility) for the adapter (because you have a newer router with which to communicate).

As an aside, have you considered using the much better WPA encryption instead of WEP? If any of your adapters do not support it, there is likely a driver update with that capability.


----------



## rxsid (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I'm going to ultimately go with WPA after I update/get new adapters. But for now, I at least want to get WEP working.
Also, I'm very very hesitant to update to win xp sp 2 because I've tried it on two separate occasions and on both instances I had some office products get corrupted, namely password protected excel sheets. At this point, I can't afford to do that again so I'll have to stick with sp1 for now.

Additional Info:
I've updated the routers firmware. The adapters all have current drivers per documentation.

Here's an error from my win xp event viewer:


> The DHCP allocator has detected a DHCP server with IP address xxx.yyy.z.1 on the same network as the interface with IP address xxx.yyy.z.161. The allocator has disabled itself on the interface in order to avoid confusing DHCP clients.


Also, when doing an ipconfig /all i see that my 'Default Gateway', 'DHCP Server' and 'DNS Servers' all have the same default D-link I.P. I suspect this is the issue, but I'm not sure how to resolve it.

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

DHCP allocator! New one on me. If that cleverly hidden private address is 192.168.0.1, you may have used ICS before, and maybe the following article will help: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=263217

If not, search for "DHCP allocator" on the web (which is what I just did) and check out some of the other links.

Gateway and Dhcp Server should be the router's LAN address; often DNS is also, but sometimes the router assigns an actual DNS server address.


----------



## rxsid (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks again for the reply.

After doing some more searching on dlink's support site, I found that I was indeed off by 1 adapter driver version. Something I missed the first time through the search. 

In hind site, I guess I should have concentrated on the adapter because of the fact that nothing was showing up in the 'available network' properties and as mentioned...the whole thing was greyed out leaving only the cancel button. What threw me off was the fact that non WEP was working, and WEP wasn't.

Anyway...issue solved. :up:


----------

